
NY Times, Why Are You So Worried About 23andMe's Genetic Tests? - adenadel
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2019/02/04/ny-times-why-are-you-so-worried-about-23andmes-genetic-tests/
======
Mirioron
Note that the article is not about privacy or anything like that. It's about
the accuracy and usefulness of 23andme's genetic testing.

~~~
_the_inflator
"Saved you a click" \- thx.

~~~
jhbadger
It shouldn't. At least if you've been reading any of the recent pieces on
genetic testing from NYT, CBC, etc., or the various blogs that have picked up
these and spun them either further, suggesting that such tests are snake oil
and give misleading information. Short answer from the author (a genomicist)
and agreed to by me (another genomicist), is that that the genotyping used is
accurate and that the reports explain that they are only looking at major
variants and that most traits are polygenic.

